# openldap mit rolodap -> läuft nicht



## Rev (14. Januar 2004)

hallo!
ich habe ein mega mega problem.. ich bekomm das rolodap nicht zum laufen.. es gibt ja leider auch kaum doku dazu.. also der openldap soltle soweit laufen..

```
angel:/usr/local/libexec # ldapsearch -x -b '' -s base '(objectclass=*)' namingContexts
# extended LDIF
#
# LDAPv3
# base <> with scope base
# filter: (objectclass=*)
# requesting: namingContexts
#

#
dn:
namingContexts: dc=ebs-service,dc=de

# search result
search: 2
result: 0 Success

# numResponses: 2
# numEntries: 1
```

meine slapd.conf:

```
# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/slapd/slapd.conf,v 1.23.2.8 2003/05/24 23:19:14 kurt Exp $
#
# See slapd.conf(5) for details on configuration options.
# This file should NOT be world readable.
#
include		/usr/local/etc/openldap/schema/core.schema
include         /usr/local/etc/openldap/schema/rolodap.schema
schemacheck	on


# Define global ACLs to disable default read access.

# Do not enable referrals until AFTER you have a working directory
# service AND an understanding of referrals.
#referral	ldap://root.openldap.org

pidfile		/usr/local/var/slapd.pid
argsfile	/usr/local/var/slapd.args

# Load dynamic backend modules:
# modulepath	/usr/local/libexec/openldap
# moduleload	back_bdb.la
# moduleload	back_ldap.la
# moduleload	back_ldbm.la
# moduleload	back_passwd.la
# moduleload	back_shell.la

# Sample security restrictions
#	Require integrity protection (prevent hijacking)
#	Require 112-bit (3DES or better) encryption for updates
#	Require 63-bit encryption for simple bind
# security ssf=1 update_ssf=112 simple_bind=64

# Sample access control policy:
#	Root DSE: allow anyone to read it
#	Subschema (sub)entry DSE: allow anyone to read it
#	Other DSEs:
#		Allow self write access
#		Allow authenticated users read access
#		Allow anonymous users to authenticate
#	Directives needed to implement policy:
# access to dn.base="" by * read
# access to dn.base="cn=Subschema" by * read
# access to *
#	by self write
#	by users read
#	by anonymous auth
#
# if no access controls are present, the default policy is:
#	Allow read by all
#
# rootdn can always write!

#######################################################################
# ldbm database definitions
#######################################################################

database	bdb
suffix		"dc=ebs-service,dc=de"
rootdn		"cn=Manager,dc=ebs-service,dc=de"
# Cleartext passwords, especially for the rootdn, should
# be avoid.  See slappasswd(8) and slapd.conf(5) for details.
# Use of strong authentication encouraged.
rootpw		//weggenommen ;)
# The database directory MUST exist prior to running slapd AND 
# should only be accessible by the slapd and slap tools.
# Mode 700 recommended.
directory	/usr/local/var/openldap-data
# Indices to maintain
index	objectClass	eq
```



nun soll ich die sample.ldif importieren, doch genau da kommt der Fehler:

```
angel:/usr/local/etc/openldap # ldapadd -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=ebs-service,dc=de"
-W -f sample.ldif
Enter LDAP Password:
adding new entry "o=dc=ebs-service,dc=de"
ldapadd: update failed: o=dc=ebs-service,dc=de
ldap_add: Server is unwilling to perform (53)
        additional info: referral missing
```

was mach ich falsch?


----------

